# Plow Driver in Ann Arbor wanted



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

Looking to add a second truck to my operation. Anybody interested in piloting it? All commercial lots. Dependability, insurability, and experience preferred. Email me at turfscape(at)charter.net if you are interested.

Mike


----------

